# Channel Line-up wrong on TIVO but correct on Tivoweb



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

Here's a strange problem. A few of my channels are incorrectly named on both my TIVOs. e.g. Channel 30 should be ITV4 but is listed as E4Plus1. and 32 should be E4Plus1 but is listed as Quiz Call TV. However, on Tivoweb, the Channel Guide correctly lists the channels!

Doesn't Tivoweb look at the same database as Tivo? And so how can it get a different channel lineup?

I haven't put this on the Channel Lineup error thread because I'm not entirely sure whether or not this is a problem with my setup. I've tried redoing guided setup but this hasn't had any effect.

My postcode is RH1 and I am using Aerial and Digital Terrestrial (Freeview).


Anyone have any ideas on what I might have done wrong?

Aitcheff.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

aitcheff said:


> Here's a strange problem. A few of my channels are incorrectly named on both my TIVOs. e.g. Channel 30 should be ITV4 but is listed as E4Plus1. and 32 should be E4Plus1 but is listed as Quiz Call TV. However, on Tivoweb, the Channel Guide correctly lists the channels!
> 
> Doesn't Tivoweb look at the same database as Tivo? And so how can it get a different channel lineup?
> 
> ...


See here. Tivo is correct, but TW needs updated! And your Freeview box?


----------



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

Foxy said:


> See here. Tivo is correct, but TW needs updated! And your Freeview box?


Both my Freeview boxes, which are different makes, have been re-scanned (in fact I've just re-done it again now), but channel 32 is still E4Plus1 - and I mean I actually receive this channel, so it's not just that the re-scan failed.

And I still don't understand why Tivoweb would be different.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The re-scan is not working correctly. Re deleting the channels and then re-scanning.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

aitcheff said:


> Both my Freeview boxes, which are different makes, have been re-scanned (in fact I've just re-done it again now), but channel 32 is still E4Plus1 - and I mean I actually receive this channel, so it's not just that the re-scan failed.


If you won't take our word for it see here, you'll notice that the channel numbers have changed.


aitcheff said:


> And I still don't understand why Tivoweb would be different.


Sorry, can't help you on that one!


----------



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

Foxy - I'm not doubting your word and I really do appreciate any advice - I just don't understand why I was having the problem because I did rescan both my Freeview boxes - honestly.

In any case it is all working now - and I took no further action on my part. Both Tivos just came right after a couple of hours. Perhaps I didn't wait long enough after redoing guided setup?

Anyway thanks for the advice.

Aitcheff.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

For the record, you need to do a TivoWeb full restart to pick up the new channel numbers when they change on Tivo (or you change channels received via tivo setup menu)


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

aitcheff said:


> Foxy - I'm not doubting your word and I really do appreciate any advice - I just don't understand why I was having the problem because I did rescan both my Freeview boxes - honestly.
> 
> In any case it is all working now - and I took no further action on my part. Both Tivos just came right after a couple of hours. Perhaps I didn't wait long enough after redoing guided setup?
> 
> ...


IMHO, Both Tivos were already right, do you mean that



> Both Freeview boxes just came right after a couple of hours.


----------

